# Cost of living



## sfurqans (Dec 25, 2011)

HI FRIENDS

My name is Sayyed Furqan Ali, i am coming UAE on a job in start November. 

the company offer me 7000 AED. Office Near Prism tower, Business Bay, Dubai,

Can any one suggest me, is this offer is ok, for life of a single person,?

Can i save some money in the end of the month>

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

Sayyaed bhai, that is a low offer. That 7000 will not even cover rent. If you make 11,000 you can will barely be making enough to support yourself and that's with living in sharjah or sharing a room with lots of people.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

What is the job - that will give us an idea of whether or not the offer is fair


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

It might seem low to some people but as mentioned, please be more specific. In reality 7k is a very common starting wage here. Depending on how you want to live it is very possible to still save money. I know people that make 7k AED a month and some that make almost 70k... they can both save or both go just as broke!

More you make = more you spend.


----------



## sfurqans (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks, Zeeshan,, Stamboy and Infamous,

@ Stamboy, I am 3D Visualizer, and that offer from a Exhibition Stand Designing Company, to design Exhibition booths and some fit-outs, 

Thanks


----------



## Bruce Stephen (Oct 2, 2013)

sfurqans said:


> Thanks


Do you need to eat on your own account?
Do you need to rent a room on your own account?


----------



## sfurqans (Dec 25, 2011)

yes both are with my own account


----------



## Bruce Stephen (Oct 2, 2013)

sfurqans said:


> yes both are with my own account


Not sure how much you can get paid in your own country and what kind of life you will enjoy here.
1, accommodation 
(1)share the room--less than 1K/M
(2)your single room-around 2k/M
(3)an apartment-unpredictable
2, food 
(1)cooked by your own-less than 1K/M
(2)outside-unpredictable

So you got that?


----------



## sfurqans (Dec 25, 2011)

Ya Thank you Bruce.

kindly tell me which is best area for living near business bay. means not costly. shared room with 1 or 2 persons.


----------



## Bruce Stephen (Oct 2, 2013)

sfurqans said:


> Ya Thank you Bruce.


I just found one FYI.
You can have more at:
Business bay metro station Dubai - Rooms for Rent - Shared Dubai - Real Estate

_/snip_


----------



## sfurqans (Dec 25, 2011)

ok thanks Bruce, i got it, from where i find room or bed space


----------



## colaxs (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi

I started out here with half of that salary, so it's not all bad.

Like mentioned previously, it all depends on what kind of life you want to lead in Dubai.

The biggest expense here, after rent, is usually Car/Water/Electricity/Phone/Internet.

For sharing rooms, you may want to visit Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com and see some of the listings there. 

Good luck and we hope to see you here soon


----------



## sfurqans (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you So Much Colaxs,

Its really helpful.


----------



## Bruce Stephen (Oct 2, 2013)

Let's see what other help you need.


----------

